# Jd 318



## nickw (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't seem to get this one started. The dash lights light up and i can get it to turn over by jumping the starter. It seems like it is one of the safety switches. So i jumped the seat and then one under the dash, next im gonna try the brake, but are there anymore than that?


----------

